# Baglimit 2019 für Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee



## Anglerdemo (28. Oktober 2018)

Liebe Angelfreunde,

aktuell erhalten die Kapitäne der Hochseeangelschiffe, die Bootsvermieter und auch die Angelgeschäfte an der deutschen Ostseeküste viele Fragen zum Baglimit 2019.

*Aus diesem Grund möchten wir Euch heute gerne noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass das Baglimit ab 01. Januar 2019 für den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee SIEBEN Dorsche pro Angler am Tag beträgt!* Wir dürfen diese 7 Dorsche zukünftig an 365 Tagen im Jahr fangen und freuen uns über diese Erhöhung und sehen das als einen weiteren Schritt in die richtige Richtung an.

Natürlich haben wir mehr Fairness von der Politik erwartet, aber jetzt freuen wir uns erst einmal, dass sich die Dorschbestände so gut erholen - wir sehen uns an der Küste! Die aktuellen Fänge sind sehr gut, trotz schwieriger Bedingungen durch den starken Wind.

Natürlich nehmen die Kapitäne und Bootsvermieter bereits jetzt Reservierungen für 2019 an.

Wir freuen uns, wenn Ihr diesen Beitrag teilt und Eure Angelkollegen über diese positive Änderung informiert!


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Oktober 2018)

Ist schon geschehen.


----------



## der beste (6. November 2018)

Wenn' s denn wirklich so sein sollte, ne klasse Sache. 
Ich denke trotzdem, daß wir alle die Verantwortung haben in der "Schonzeit"
sinnig und bedacht Fische zu entnehmen.

Beitrag wird geteilt!


----------



## punkarpfen (6. November 2018)

Hi, die Verantwortung sinnig und mit bedacht Fische zu entnehmen haben wir das ganze Jahr über. ;-)


----------



## Valper (8. November 2018)

Sehr gut!!!


----------



## Hering 58 (12. November 2018)

punkarpfen schrieb:


> Hi, die Verantwortung sinnig und mit bedacht Fische zu entnehmen haben wir das ganze Jahr über. ;-)


Das kann nur bestätigen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Dezember 2018)

Liebe Meeresangler,

SIEBEN ist die Zahl für 2019. In wenigen Stunden liegt das Jahr 2018 hinter uns. Viele schöne Stunden haben wir am Wasser verbracht, ob an der Küste mit der Spinnrute, am Strand beim Brandungsangeln oder auf einem der Hochseeangelschiffe oder mit dem privatem Kleinboot- völlig egal, wir alle sind Angler!

Neben Plattfischen, Hornhechten, Heringen oder Meerforellen ist der Dorsch der Zielfisch für viele von uns und so ist es umso erfreulicher, dass es ab 01. Januar 2019 eine Erhöhung des Baglimit von 5 (3) auf 7 Dorsche ganzjährig gibt. Somit dürfen wir an 365 Tagen im Jahr sieben Dorsche entnehmen. Wir hoffen, dass es dann wieder mehr Angler an unsere Küsten zieht und wir müssen ja ehrlich sein- auch die sieben Dorsche wollen erst einmal gefangen werden.

Jeder Tag ist Angeltag, aber nicht jeder Angeltag ist Fangtag. Genau das macht unser Hobby ja auch so spannend. Welche Köder sind heute fängig? Welcher Strandabschnitt bringt uns den Zielfisch?

Wir haben das geilste Hobby der Welt und werden auch im kommenden Jahr für den Erhalt kämpfen, das versprechen wir Euch. Es sind ja noch einige Baustellen abzuarbeiten und wir werden sicherlich noch einige unbequeme Fragen an verschiedene Organisationen und Einrichtungen stellen. Aber auch wir freuen uns auf viele Stunden am und auf dem Wasser.

Wir sehen uns im kommenden Jahr bei uns an der Küste!

Bis dahin wünschen wir Euch alles Gute und einen erfolgreichen Start ins neue Jahr!

Bis bald und ganz liebe Grüße aus Schleswig- Holstein, Euer Team der Initiative Anglerdemo


----------



## Georg Baumann (11. Januar 2019)

baltic-hf schrieb:


> Die Angler können den Rachen nicht voll kriegen!


7 Dorsche bei einer Kuttertour sind alles andere als "den Hals nicht vollkriegen". Könnte Dich verstehen, wenn der Bestand es nicht hergebe. Tut er aber erwiesenermaßen. Wir sollten uns das Leben untereinander nicht schwerer machen als es die Politik schon tut.


----------



## baltic-hf (11. Januar 2019)

Moin,
nach meiner Meinung soll das Angeln Spass machen, wenn ich nur einen oder zwei Dorsche fangen darf ist es für mich o.k. Ich kann mich an frühere Zeiten erinnern da wollten oder haben Camper ihren Urlaub mit dem Verkauf von Dorschfilet an Restaurants finanziert,  darum bin ich froh dass nicht mehr so viele Dorsche gefangen werden dürfen. 
Gruß Hartmut


----------



## Georg Baumann (11. Januar 2019)

Richtig. Ich habe auch die Kühltruhen-Truppen in Norwegen erlebt, die im Schichtdienst gefischt und filetiert haben. Hässliche Auswüchse. Aber wir sollten nicht immer mit den Extremen argumentieren. Der Großteil der (Meeres-)Angler fährt raus, um einen schönen Tag zu haben und etwas Fisch für die Küche mitzunehmen und verhält sich fair und vernünftig. Das war auch ohne Baglimit so.


----------



## Tinca52 (12. Januar 2019)

OK.zuerst die sieben Dorsche fangen


----------



## Meefo 46 (13. Januar 2019)

Moin .

Da teilen sich die Meinungen ein Angler der nahe an der See wohnt kann jeden Tag sich seinen Fang holen ,einer der aber 300 km fährt ist froh und glücklich über jeden Fisch den er mehr mitnehmen kann .
Immer die Relation sehen und nicht von sich auf andere schließen.


----------



## Georg Baumann (13. Januar 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Moin .
> 
> Da teilen sich die Meinungen ein Angler der nahe an der See wohnt kann jeden Tag sich seinen Fang holen ,einer der aber 300 km fährt ist froh und glücklich über jeden Fisch den er mehr mitnehmen kann .
> Immer die Relation sehen und nicht von sich auf andere schließen.



100 % Zustimmung


----------



## Gambolputty (16. Januar 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> 7 Dorsche bei einer Kuttertour sind alles andere als "den Hals nicht vollkriegen". Könnte Dich verstehen, wenn der Bestand es nicht hergebe. Tut er aber erwiesenermaßen. Wir sollten uns das Leben untereinander nicht schwerer machen als es die Politik schon tut.


Wurde der zitierte Beitrag etwa gelöscht?


----------



## yukonjack (16. Januar 2019)

Gambolputty schrieb:


> Wurde der zitierte Beitrag etwa gelöscht?


sieht so aus.


----------

